# where can i buy good bone broth or has anyone got a good recipe?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

most bone broths are watered down, is there any that are not really watered down, that I can buy or maybe its best just to make my own? has anyone got a good recipe? thanks.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi have you tried Eversfield Organic? I’ve also bought it from Abel & Cole and made my own - see YouTube or Dr Axe website & book ‘Eat Dirt’ - I definitely recommend. Hope that helps!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi, thanks for the reply I will look into, sometimes I leave the bone cooking in a stew, for example ,so all the goodness goes into the meal.


----------

